# EMT B Resume Template



## rrizzuti (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello All,

I am looking for an EMT B resume template (.doc) Any assitance is greatly apprieciated. 

Rich


----------



## Lady_EMT (Aug 30, 2011)

I just used a basic resume temp and made it my own. Not sure if there is such a thing as a specific EMT template?


---
- This post brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 31, 2011)

I concur and did the same.  I would suggest something simple though.  I was searching through templates the other day and their are some that look way too "busy".  Short, simple, and to the point!


----------



## Joe (Aug 31, 2011)

Pm me your email and I will send you mine. It isn't to cluttered and may be a basis for you to build on


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 31, 2011)

PM me, and i will send you mine also...


----------



## emt4ever (Oct 28, 2011)

*more templates*

If you want templates you can check at resumizer.com they have templates and a whole free resume suite.


----------



## emt4ever (Oct 28, 2011)

*more templates*


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 29, 2011)

An EMT resume template isn't any different than your average resume template...just sayin


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 29, 2011)

NVRob said:


> An EMT resume template isn't any different than your average resume template...just sayin



actually if you look at the rest of corporate america our resumes are quite different.

In EMS we want only short details (one or two sentances) about your prior experience, much emphasis is placed on your job title not your job description. as someone who has sat on oral interview panels for EMS I can tell you we only have about 2 minutes to read your resume prior to actually interviewing. where as in a "normal" business interview your interviewer many have had 2 weeks to read and research your resume, infact you may have been invited to interview based on your resume. 

as a basic, probably a young one, try to emphasize your emergency response experience be it school first aid, volunteer fire, ect. unless you went to the BEST emt school in the area your education wont matter. when you get to the interview be early, and the last question "do you have anything you would like to add?" this is us giving you a time to shine, RECAP everything that you think makes you a great candidate.


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 29, 2011)

just noticed that this is from august and he hasn't been back, i am guessing he didnt get the job...


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 29, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> just noticed that this is from august and he hasn't been back, i am guessing he didnt get the job...



Let's hope he got the job and is too busy to post.


----------



## JeffDHMC (Oct 30, 2011)

Though the OP may not have been back I think this post could be helpful to others. I see a lot of resumes and EMS folk in general seem to need a bit of help in that department. I'll offer what I look for and maybe some things to consider before submission.

Get online and check multiple sites about resume building and follow current trends. Things such as a statement regarding why you are seeking employment with my organization have fallen out of use and are redundant. I know why you're applying here, it seems pretty obvious, no need to re-state. If this is someting that you insist on doing, make sure it is for the correct agency. If you are applying for a job in Denver it looks a touch odd to list that you are seeking employment with the zoo or something. No lie, I've seen it. 

See to it that your formatting, fonts and such are easy to follow. I have chucked multiple applicants because their resume layout was either too busy or it was obvious that they printed it on the way out the door and have never bothered to look at it on paper. 

Unless there is some bit of history or information that extends it to more than one page and cannot be left off, keep it to one page. Many HR departments in many fields will bin your resume based on that alone. There are many to be looked at and the additional pages are very rarely relevant.    

Depending on previous experience, try to keep that experience relevant as well. If you've had 3 previous EMS jobs there is no need to list your subway job you had out of highschool. It only takes up space.

When listing previous EMS jobs a description of the agency is helpful. Rural or uraban, 911 or IFT and annual call volume are things people want to see. There is no need to list that your responsibilites included using a radio or map, starting IVs or anything else that we all know are daily parts of an EMS job.

If you list various certs that you hold, ACLS, PALS and what not; do not list cards that do not have bearing on the job. I don't care that you hold a CCW, no need to put it on your resume. 

I've often thought about starting a business that writes resumes for EMS applicants. But I guess if they could pay someone to do it, they would have already.

Now for some unsolicited advice.
Be on time (early) for your interview. You might think that's a given, but it's not. If there are circumstances beyond your control that affect you being on time, call your contact in HR or wherever and explain that you are running late because of radioactive anthrax or whatever. If I have to call HR because it's your scheduled time and I have not seen you, you don't get a job.

Dress like you care. If you have a suit, wear it. If you don't, wear whatever you have that is the closest thing. I have seen people that have obviously purchased a suit that they planned on returning after the interview. To me that shows that you at least care. The guy that shows up in a black suit with a wide white tie and giant plugs in his ears says to me that he does not care enough to impress the panel and as such will not be considered. When it comes to women; conservative is a good bet. You may be very attractive and have a body to flaunt, but here is neither time nor place. Google "how to dress for an interview" and do that.

If you show up and are dealing with secretarial staff or the like, be nice. I heard once that a man can be judged by how he treats someone that is of no possible use to him. If I catch wind that you are rude to my lowly secretary because you're an EMS provider damn it, solly cholly, you're out.

An email or letter thanking those involved for their time and consideration is a nice touch, but not a deal breaker by any means. However, if you are regretted DO NOT contact anyone and whine about not getting the job. That is unless you foresee yourself never hoping to apply there again. If we say "maybe next time" and you say "you're foolish not to hire me" and then we see your app again; guess what, you no get job. Really, people do this. 

Anyway, I hope at least one bit of advice here is helpful to someone.

Best of luck.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 30, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> where as in a "normal" business interview your interviewer many have had 2 weeks to read and research your resume, infact you may have been invited to interview based on your resume.



Not really the case with entry-level jobs anywhere in this economy. Your resume may sit on the first interviewer's desk for that long, but it's probably in a stack of hundreds. No matter what field, the first thing they see needs to be concise and attention-grabbing. 

Always send thank-you notes. Email everyone you talk to, and send cards to the people who actually interview you. (And anyone else who goes out of their way to be helpful... I've sent cards to secretaries before.) I've seen more than one case where some candidates sent cards, and some didn't. Guess who got to the next round of interviews?


----------

